
Ask HN: How to get my “If in [contact list]” email rule applied from server? - ovatsug25
Hey! My email is  driving me crazy. On Mac—I have a beautiful inbox that just works. On iOS—I have a crazy inbox that dumps everything in my Inbox. Would love to apply my rules based framework at server-level. Oddly-Outlook, Gmail, among others don&#x27;t have a &quot;Apply rule to [Contact List]&quot;. Anyone know of a good server that can do this?
======
db48x
Most MTAs support SIEVE scripts for server-side filtering.

